# plugs for bulkheads/acrylic board



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, so I have a few drilled holes I wanna cover in this acrylic tank of mine (180g) so I'm thinking of going for the bulkhead with plug method. Does anyone know where I can get plugs for these aquarium bulkheads? Also do i need to get double threaded bulkheads to use these plugs? (I think most plugs are threaded that's why I'm asking)

Also if i plan to go with using acrylic board to cover the holes where are some places to get acrylic boards for a good price?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd recommend going with bulk heads and plugs - in case you change your mind, or sell the setup. An outfit like Southern Drip (in Chilliwack) will have everything you'd need. Home Depot or rona wouldn't. Call around to see what's available in surrey.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Check an irrigation place or a waterworks place like Andrew Sheret or Corix. They should have bulkheads (no need for double thread but most common) and plugs to thread in. JL Aquatics sells bulkheads too.


----------

